

Antifragile Software Ecosystems - jcbrand
https://opkode.com/blog/2014/01/14/antifragile-software-ecosystems

======
skilesare
You should check out Thriving Systems Theory and Metaphor-Driven Modeling:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1849963010/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1849963010/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=1849963010&linkCode=as2&tag=everybase-20)

Waguespack takes Christopher Alexanders's 15 fundamental properties of order
and integrates them across system modeling ending up with:

3.1 Stepwise Refinement (To Elaborate)

3.2 Cohesion (To Factor)

3.3 Encapsulation (To Encapsulate)

3.4 Extensibility (To Render Extendable)

3.5 Modularization (To Modularize)

3.6 Correctness (To Align)

3.7 Transparency (To Expose)

3.8 Composition of Function (To Assemble)

3.9 Identity (To Identify)

3.10 Scale (To Focus)

3.11 User Friendliness (To Accommodate)

3.12 Patterns (To Pattern)

3.13 Programmability (To Generalize)

3.14 Reliability (To Normalize)

3.15 Elegance (To Coordinate)

He then combines those using some coherence metrics to end up with furuther
properties that result in thriving systems:

5.5.1 Divisibility

\- __stepwise refinement __and __modularization __

\- supported by cohesion, encapsulation, correctness, and identity

5.5.2 Factorability

\- __cohesion __and __encapsulation __

\- supported by extensibility, transparency, identity, and scale

5.5.3 Constructibility

\- __composition of function __and __scale __

\- supported by identity, user friendliness, patterns, and elegance

5.5.4 Confidence

\- __correctness __and __user friendliness __

\- supported by cohesion, modularization, and correctness

5.5.5 Predictability

\- __patterns __and __reliability __

\- supported by correctness, transparency, and elegance

5.5.6 Usability

\- __transparency __and __programmability __

\- supported by stepwise refinement, modularization, and identity

5.5.7 Intuitiveness

\- __identity __and __elegance __

\- supported by encapsulation, modularization, composition of function ,
scale, and programmability

6.1 Scalability

\- _constructibility_ and _factorability_

\- __cohesion __, __encapsulation __, __composition of function __, and
__scale __

\- supported by identity

6.2 Fidelity

\- _confidence_ and _extensibility_

\- __correctness __, __user friendliness __, and __extensibility __

\- supported by cohesion, modularization, and correctness

6.3 Effectiveness

\- _intuitiveness_ and _usability_

\- __transparency __, __identity __, __programmability __, and __elegance __

\- supported by modularization

7.1 Robustness

\- _divisibility_ and _scalability_

\- __stepwise refinement __, __cohesion __, __encapsulation __,
__modularization __, __composition of function __, and __scale __

\- supported by identity

7.2 Sustainability

\- _Fidelity_ and _Predictability_

\- __extensibility __, __correctness __, __user friendliness __, __patterns
__, and __reliability __

\- supported by correctness

8.1 Vitality

\- _effectiveness_ and _sustainability_

\- __extensibility __, __correctness __, __transparency __, __identity __,
__user friendliness __, __patterns __, __programmability __, __reliability __,
and __elegance __

9.1 Thriving

\- _Robustness_ and _vitality_

